# Is your business slowing?



## osborneconst (Mar 2, 2006)

This is mainly for residential construction, but anything goes. Is anyones business beginning to slow? We do grading, clearing, excavation, and install septic systems, mostly for residential customers. In the last couple months it has begun to slow. I would think it is because the cost of materials continues to go up? I was just wandering if this is happening everywhere.


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

I can barely keep up with the consultation requests. I'm booked until August and there doesn't seem to be any sign of things slowing down!


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Where are you from?


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Os,

We have work, but the phone has stopped ringing for new work. Since the 15th of April we have had 4 calls.

Scary


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I have work for the next 5 weeks, but new calls are barely coming in. In the last 3 weeks i think i ran 3 estimates.

I don't know whats happening!


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

We are booked into Aug.-Sept. We have had the longest run of steady quality jobs going back to Sept. of last year.

But, the phone has been quiet the past month. Only 2 calls, both in estimation currently at this time.

Things will turn back around and get busy again. It goes in cycles.:clap:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

the slowdown will be a national trend. look what's happening, road diesel here this a.m. was $2.93, unleaded $2.88. last year 1" K copper cost me $2.35 a ft...what i bought today was $4.80. 4" SDR 35 last fall, $.72, today $1.32. mortgage interest rates going up. we're full until late fall, but our bread and butter developers are telling us lot sales are waaaaaaaaay off, and don't know how much we should plan for next year.


----------



## osborneconst (Mar 2, 2006)

I am from North Carolina. We have a couple of jobs to do now, but like some of you said the phone is not ringing. One thing that hurt us here is that it was not wet this winter. We didnt have much rain, so we got to work all the time. Now with the prices of everything so high, construction is way down. I just wanted to know if I was the only one worried. Thanks for the replies.
Mark


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

The old saying.."when it rains, it pours" must have been written for me! Last week I had 2 little half day jobs, now out of nowhere 4 large jobs that will last 3 weeks fell into my lap:thumbup: It all boils down to *gross yearly earnings*, which hopefully will continue to increase over the long term.


----------



## Gmads (May 18, 2006)

We'll be starting a big one in mid to late July that will take us through 2009. We'll also need to add crews. So for anyone that has ties to the DFW area, we'll be looking for good utility foremen pretty soon.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

personally, i prefer *net yearly earnings*


----------



## dirtdiggencat (Jun 8, 2006)

i dunno bout market slowing, but we are dead stop right now.
Local spec calls for installing on positive grade (away from main) and day 1 we hit hard rock and plenty of it, first 3 manholes at 4 to 5 ft and flow line is closer to 13, 14 and 15 ft. We cant coordinate a hammer hoe for another week and the super is fussing with the p.e. over weather or not to start at the other end (no rock) and continue to march. what to do?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Doesn't suprise me if you see a slow down if you are attached to new construction. Every building trade magazine has been forecasting the slowing pace of new starts for the last 6 months or more. Just a short-term trend or bump in the road, but what goes up must eventually come down. On a larger scale consilidation is on the way, those mega builders with huge pipe lines to feed kick and scream in denial with resistance everytime they go into the slow cycle, cost cutting and consilidation, lay-offs is the only outcome.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

In the beginning of the year we were slow. Now we are pretty busy. Not like we were the past 2 years, but we are maintaining. Next year after the interest rates and everything settles down, it will pick back up.


----------

